

Why OLPC Security Chief just resigned - alexwg
http://radian.org/notebook/maintaining-clarity#respond

======
tptacek
This doesn't really tell us anything, only that he liked an executive he was
working with, and is no longer working with him. There's a bigger backstory
here that we're not hearing about.

~~~
bayareaguy
I found the OLPC Bitfrost[1] security scheme he worked on more interesting
than the drama.

[1] - <http://wiki.laptop.org/go/OLPC_Bitfrost>

------
lisper
I suspect this has something to do with OLPC switching from Linux to XP.

~~~
jcl
The OLPC is not switching from Linux to XP. Microsoft (and many other
corporations and universities) were provided with prototype machines, and
Microsoft decided to try porting Windows to it. OLPC did not discourage this,
but all of OLPC's software to date runs solely on Linux.

[http://wiki.laptop.org/go/OLPC_myths#The_laptop_will_run_a_M...](http://wiki.laptop.org/go/OLPC_myths#The_laptop_will_run_a_Microsoft_Windows_operating_system)

<http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Main_Page/Archive_2#Open_source.3F>

